# Anyone heard this story



## Diesel-7.3 (Mar 28, 2011)

These two gents were calling elk in the Saddle Hills south of Woking, Alberta when this big guy slipped in on the caller. The Shooter spotted the bear about 8 yards from the caller and dropped him with 5 shots out of his 338 Rem Mag.. Farmers in the area knew about the bear but weren’t able to track after it had killed 3 horses, 5 cows, 13 sheep and a pen full of chickens on several different homesteads in the area. Fish and wildlife had bear traps set up in the area but notice on surveillance video that whenever he would enter his hump would hit the top of the culvert trap slowing him enough that the trap door would wack him on the head before he was all the way in the reap. Check out the scar tissue on his face. Bear weighed in just under 1300 pounds and would have stood 11 ¾ feet tall on its hind legs.


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2011)

dang.... that's a big bear.


----------



## deadend (Mar 28, 2011)

Been hashed out before.  The bear was killed on Afognak Island in Alaska and was a 10 footer.  The story and location are made up.

http://www.huntafognak.com/album/bear27_JPG.html


----------



## wildlifepro (May 7, 2011)

Deadend is correct, It was a brown bear and was taken in The Koidak island region.The story was made up!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2011)

deadend said:


> Been hashed out before.  The bear was killed on Afognak Island in Alaska and was a 10 footer.  The story and location are made up.
> 
> http://www.huntafognak.com/album/bear27_JPG.html



still a nice bear.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 8, 2011)

That bear looks like he is at least a 10 footer! Bears are measured as a 10 foot square, thats from nose to butt, so standing on its hind legs would make that bear at least 13 feet tall, if not taller.
Great bear. Wish I would have shot him.


----------



## ggfish (Aug 13, 2011)

i bet the caller needed some new draws after that one!!!


----------



## Toxic (Aug 13, 2011)

nice one, even if the story is fake


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 10, 2011)

either way... he would still kill you and eat you.


----------

